# Live Chat Test!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Happening now..

Look for the Chat option in the blue menu bar at the top of the page...

:thumb:

Ended. Thanks to all those that logged in. It was like 1995 all over again :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Did this happen?

Only just seen it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Smitch said:


> Did this happen?
> 
> Only just seen it.


Yes, for about half an hour.
It'll most likely be re-added soon as a permanent feature.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Did this happen?
> 
> Only just seen it.


Yes mate, reminded me I'm getting old! Eyes couldn't keep up with the scrolling!


----------

